# wii u logo is final



## prowler (May 27, 2012)

nintendo posted this image confirming that it is the final name and logo of the upcoming console and there is a vid of reggie on their facebook page
http://www.nintendow....com/news/30292


nintendo is doomed wii u wii u wii u wii u wii u


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2012)

Can't wait for the WiiU™


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2012)

Speculation that the Nintendo Wii U may be rebranded before launch appears to be false, as this notion has been officially dismissed by Nintendo.
Nintendo have published an image of the Wii U logo on their press site, as well as using the logo on their brand new Wii U Facebook page.
The logo is effectively the same as before, except that the blue colour has slightly less green to it.

Fans speculated that Nintendo may rename the Wii U after the response at their E3 Conference last year. and analysts suggested that Wii U may cause some brand confusion much like the Nintendo 3DS did (it's not just a DS that can do 3D, it's a whole new handheld!)
*Source:* http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/30292


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Should be called Gamecube 2 IMO.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2012)

Hell if you're not going to make an effort, somebody should.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> Should be called Gamecube 2 IMO.


Well the Gamecube never saw the success that the Wii did.
Anything would've been a better name than Wii U actually.


----------



## prowler (May 27, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Hell if you're not going to make an effort, somebody should.


I'm not going to reword the whole article just so it isn't plagiarism. You can easily click the link to read it yourself, it's about discussing the fucking news not crying over what the post looks like.


----------



## Fudge (May 27, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Hell if you're not going to make an effort, somebody should.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 27, 2012)

I really was hoping Nintendo learned their lesson after the 3DS. I'm sure we're gonna get a lot of soccer mum's buying a Wii U, and complaining that the tablet won't work, and they threw away the actual console because they "already have a Wii".


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2012)

consumer confusion this holiday season!


----------



## xist (May 27, 2012)

Ensue IMMENSE marketing campaign so that people are actually aware it's a totally different console and not the Wii+ (and Nintendo are amazing at advertising, far better than the craptacular Sony). Soon enough the logo won't really matter, although it is a pretty poor choice for a NEW console.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 27, 2012)

Another World said:


> I expect users to take a few minutes to write something in their own words. most of the internet is news which has been mirrored from other sources. let us try to act more professional than the next site by writing our own descriptions, and then link back to source posts for "more information."



Even though  we had a big discussion about users posting the news properly.. no one really putting the effort or bringing the change lol.

Anyway, I didnt even think for a second that Ninty would change the brand. Those big companies do whatever they want, they aint gonna listen to fans crying about the name.


----------



## rehevkor (May 27, 2012)

It's just a name. I couldn't give a hap'ney jizz what they call it.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > I expect users to take a few minutes to write something in their own words. most of the internet is news which has been mirrored from other sources. let us try to act more professional than the next site by writing our own descriptions, and then link back to source posts for "more information."
> ...


Hmm, it's more than just the fans, business folk thinking they're repeating their 3DS mistake.
So long as they do a good job at their E3 conference this year and have aggressive enough marketing, I'm sure the Wii U will do fine.

Big things to factor, the price point, the release date being before the holiday season, and if it has Call of Duty and similar titles that people play the 360 for.

Edit: Oh hey look at that, my 5000th post.


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > Another World said:
> ...



u r probably right.  the 3ds has outdone the ds during its first year.  name recognition is probably what nintendo is banking on.  oh, and I made my 500th post yesterday.


----------



## FireGrey (May 27, 2012)

I don't really like the colour change.


----------



## Master Mo (May 27, 2012)

I think the Logo is brilliant. The name though, similar to the 3DS, I don`t really like all that much because of how similar it is to its predecessors. Better then a numbered console-name by miles at least!


----------



## air2004 (May 27, 2012)

U have got to be kidding me , Wii , U didn't really put much effort into creating new box art now did U ?


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2012)

What is the fuss over the name anyway? 

The shit. Wii U isn't THAT drastic. It's just a dumb name for a successor and not the end of the world.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Well it's official, I am not buying the WiiU.
> Thus far I don't like anything about it.



We don't know much about it as is, e3's conference wasn't much to go on after all.
I can't say that I'm hyped either but they have their upcoming e3 conference to really sell the Wii U.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Well it's official, I am not buying the WiiU.
> Thus far I don't like anything about it. I was really hoping Nintendo would change at least the name or the controller, but nope, they kept them.




I never knew a logo and name would be such a deal breaker.


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2012)

The last nail I have with NINTENDO is the price of the Wii U. 

I'm sick of their region lock. The Wii U to me is just a bloated PS3 with a horrible looking touch controller, except with highly possible region lock (come on, to the extent of IP LOCKOUT?) and a possible $300 price point.

I'm done with Nintendo if they decide to charge $300> for the Wii U.

Sorry for the shit. In a bad mood today.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> The last nail I have with NINTENDO is the price of the Wii U.
> 
> I'm sick of their region lock. The Wii U to me is just a bloated PS3 with a horrible looking touch controller, except with highly possible region lock and a possible $300 price point.
> 
> ...



It's only $50 more than the Wii at launch, and it's still much cheaper than the PS3 and 360 at launch. 

I'm not sure why you would be done with Nintendo...maybe you want it to be more expensive?


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > The last nail I have with NINTENDO is the price of the Wii U.
> ...


I won't mind paying $299 for the Wii U, I meant more than that.

Technology is definitely more advanced now compared to 5 years ago. The Wii can never be worth $249, wait... $200 even, including advertising.
$299 for the Wii U is, IMO, the worst they can go. Not that they want to make the same mistake with the 3DS.

I'm against them due to region lock. I just find it awfully silly. They even implemented lockouts for certain online titles when they want to enhance the online experience.

Maybe my words were too harsh, sorry about that.


----------



## Forstride (May 27, 2012)

*I BEG YOU DON'T CRY!*​
*;O;*​


Spoiler



But seriously, stop crying over a name and a logo


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2012)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bx3xPMDpckI
Kind of wrap up my thoughts. 


FireGrey said:


> I don't really like the colour change.


Why not, it's darker.


----------



## Eerpow (May 27, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> *I BEG YOU DON'T CRY!*​
> 
> 
> *;O;*​
> ...


Exactly, people here are so ridiculous, saying that it's a doomed console, it won't live up to expectations etc...

While in fact we know next to nothing about the system, the hardware, online, features and more importantly the game library.
Hell, even the controller is just a rumor, for all we know that leaked image could be a controller for developer feedback or simply from an old devkit revision.
You can't labor something as terrible when you don't know how it's going to turn out.

Everything we know is based on rumors, developer comments and Nintendo's rushed E3 2011 conference.
Last week for example Gearbox said that the "Wii U is a powerful, powerful machine", yet people still like to think that it won't be a worthy future competitor for some reason. Of course devs can't speak of specifics yet and of course the devkits are still being tweaked until the last moment as usual.

There is no point in judging it because as of now we only have ports and a confirmed Pikmin game, stuff we got to know last year. What the Wii U will bring us this time remains a mystery until the final reveal of the system.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I won't mind paying $299 for the Wii U, I meant more than that.
> 
> Technology is definitely more advanced now compared to 5 years ago. The Wii can never be worth $249, wait... $200 even, including advertising.
> $299 for the Wii U is, IMO, the worst they can go. Not that they want to make the same mistake with the 3DS.
> ...


How is $300 the worst they can go? Especially at launch? For a handheld, maybe, but for a console? Sounds absolutely wonderful to me.

And it's not like Sony and Microsoft don't have region locks, by that logic you shouldn't like any console then. 

Anyways, I don't really care about the name of a console, as long as it has good games and it doesn't cost me hundreds and hundreds of dollars I'm cool with it. Why a name should turn away anyone is ridiculous. 

"I met this really hot chick who's absolutely perfect for me in every way but I decided to hate her cuz he name is Ester".


----------



## loco365 (May 27, 2012)

Mom: "Son, say 'WiiU'".
Kid: "WiiMe."

This is gonna cause a lot of confusion.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Mom: "Son, say 'WiiU'".
> Kid: "WiiMe."
> 
> This is gonna cause a lot of confusion.


Kid: "Mommy!!! I WANT A WIIU!"
Mommy: "You want to do what to me???"


----------



## Nah3DS (May 27, 2012)

I dont mind the name.... it's not awesome, but hey.... who the fuck cares? it's just a name
the only thing that could anoy me if they start to name all the games "Name U" (MetroidU, MarioU, F-ZeroU, Star FoxU)
that would be stupid


----------



## Fibrizo (May 27, 2012)

Is just a name none cares il buy it anyway if E3 proves it to be good.
This year E3 will be one of the best if you ask me.



Spoiler









shhh stop crying is just a name Catboy


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Is just a name none cares il buy it anyway if E3 proves it to be good.
> This year E3 will be one of the best if you ask me.
> 
> 
> ...


what the f***. Am I even angry at the name.


----------



## Fibrizo (May 27, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > Is just a name none cares il buy it anyway if E3 proves it to be good.
> ...



XD sorry confuse you with Catboy


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2012)

*This is a true gamers response*
who cares about what the logo looks like or what the name is it will be the games that show what the wiiu is capable of that's what i've keeping my excitement for not this shit.


----------



## Janthran (May 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> That maybe true, but honestly I I have not been hyped by the future games to come.


There have been two TWO *TWO *games actually confirmed for the Wii U.
Maybe three. And I'm excited for both of them.

But it's really just not fair to say "GAMING IS DOOOOOOMED" because we know absolutely nothing about the Wii U other than, apparently, its final name.


----------



## SnAQ (May 27, 2012)

Seriously, skipping a console just because of the logo of the device is just pure idiotic. 

It's not like the gaming experience is gonna suck just because of the logo on the console, and if you are looking at the logo when you are playing then you are doing it wrong. 

And the exact same thing can be said about the name.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (May 27, 2012)

It's just a logo. What matters is the console itself


----------



## YayMii (May 27, 2012)

SnAQ said:


> Seriously, skipping a console just because of the logo of the device is just pure idiotic.
> 
> It's not like the gaming experience is gonna suck just because of the logo on the console, and if you are looking at the logo when you are playing then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> And the exact same thing can be said about the name.


Nobody said they were skipping the console because of the name. The reason why the name is getting so much flak is because the confusion that happened with the 3DS at launch.
People thought that the 3DS was just another DS that had 3D as its only new feature, so it's quite possible that people will think that the Wii U is just a new controller for the Wii based on what has been shown. The public can be really stupid about these things.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2012)

It does make a sense because look at PSX became Ps2 then PS3. Wii is now going to the next generation and it is Wii U. I am glad that they are stick to that logo for the final. Now, I am wait and watch for 3rd party developing for the Wii U before I buy it because I made a mistake for Wii. Not that Wii was bad but I am into HD than Wii version.


----------



## pwsincd (May 27, 2012)

if the wiiu brings my kids the kookyness and quirkness of wii games and their control methods along with the more ps3/xbox style fps games etc , with the gfx to at least better the ps3 then , i will be happy , i just want 1 system to do what we now have in 2/3 scattered around the house ... pisses me off...lol... whats in a name...


----------



## MarcusRaven (May 27, 2012)

Didn't we do all this dreading of console names with the Wii already? Can't we all just get over it already? The Wii sounded awful at first, and now its actually the most innovative console on the market. The WiiU as a name should not be bothersome, since we already got used to Wii. What, were you expecting Wii2? Well, WiiU sounds awfully close, doesn't it?

Sorry, I'll stop ranting now, but all this complaining about the name being the reason one won't buy the console is pathetically superficial.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 27, 2012)

MarcusRaven said:


> Didn't we do all this dreading of console names with the Wii already? Can't we all just get over it already? The Wii sounded awful at first, and now its actually the most innovative console on the market. The WiiU as a name should not be bothersome, since we already got used to Wii. What, were you expecting Wii2? Well, WiiU sounds awfully close, doesn't it?
> 
> Sorry, I'll stop ranting now, but all this complaining about the name being the reason one won't buy the console is pathetically superficial.



My problem with the Wii U's name is from a distinction standpoint. By this I mean the name is so similar to the Wii that Nintendo will have to work harder to make sure people get its a whole new system. I understand hardcore Nintendo fans will read up and understand this but the casual consumer(who Nintendo has prioritized over the hardcore fan)may not necessarily see this, and besides they(the casual consumer) have a Wii why should they get this "Wii U". Its an image problem in my opinion. At this point I'm not particularly excited about Wii U, we'll have to see what software comes with it, if the 3rd party devs will take it seriously, and if Nintendo will be serious about creating a robust online network. We shall see, but "Wii U" is by no means a great way to distinguish a new system from the previous console bloated with shovelware.


----------



## Vampire Lied (May 27, 2012)

The thing that bothers me about the name has already been stated. It's a matter of the console having to fight for its identity. To this day i still hear many ppl referring to the 3DS as the 3D-DS.
Ppl don't realize this isn't just a ds or dsi in 3D. It has to be explained that it is more powerful and blah blah. Some still don't get it and ask "So will Mario 3D land work in my kids Dsi?"
Same is going to happen for the WiiU. "So, i have a Wii, that means this WiiU game will work on it right? I mean all they did was add a U to the name." Or even better, "I already have a Wii, so can i just buy that controller to play WiiU games?"
The brand idiocy is tiring, but what ya gonna do? :::shrugs:::


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 27, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Should be called Gamecube 2 IMO.
> ...



Well Wii Two might be weird though it would roll off the tongue easier, and every bit as stupid sounding though.


----------



## Forstride (May 27, 2012)

The thing I don't get, is somehow it's confusing when they added on to a name for the Wii U, but we have Sony with their buckets full of originality, tacking on a single number to the end of their consoles' names.  Or even Microsoft with the Xbox and Xbox 360.

All of those are minor name changes, but do people confuse those consoles?  No.  Now stop crying.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 27, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> The thing I don't get, is somehow it's confusing when they added on to a name for the Wii U, but we have Sony with their buckets full of originality, tacking on a single number to the end of their consoles' names.  Or even Microsoft with the Xbox and Xbox 360.
> 
> All of those are minor name changes, but do people confuse those consoles?  No.  Now stop crying.


VITA IS LIFE!
(also numbers are easier to differentiate different products with than letters. Typically letters are used for model revisions)


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 27, 2012)

lets stay on topic, the Wii U is a horrible name for a console but eventually people will get used to it, especially if it's backed up by good software and a robust online experience(which knowing Nintendo the former is more realistic than the latter).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> lets stay on topic, the Wii U is a horrible name for a console but eventually people will get used to it, especially if it's backed up by good software and a robust online experience(which knowing Nintendo the former is more realistic than the latter).



I do kinda like the name since I can post this in every Wii U thread:

[yt]0JElywbkSbY[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> The thing that bothers me about the name has already been stated. It's a matter of the console having to fight for its identity. To this day i still hear many ppl referring to the 3DS as the 3D-DS.
> Ppl don't realize this isn't just a ds or dsi in 3D. It has to be explained that it is more powerful and blah blah. Some still don't get it and ask "So will Mario 3D land work in my kids Dsi?"
> Same is going to happen for the WiiU. "So, i have a Wii, that means this WiiU game will work on it right? I mean all they did was add a U to the name." Or even better, "I already have a Wii, so can i just buy that controller to play WiiU games?"
> The brand idiocy is tiring, but what ya gonna do? :::shrugs:::


Those who are still saying/wondering that or have that kind of mindset, are going
to be confused no matter what and it really the fault of the people. I never heard anyone
with sure a mindset when the wii u was brought into a conversation.




DigitalDeviant said:


> lets stay on topic, the Wii U is a horrible name for a console but eventually people will get used to it, especially if it's backed up by good software and a robust online experience(which knowing Nintendo the former is more realistic than the latter).


The name is as bad as you make it seem. It isn't wii poo or something like that.

Because the haven't had good software and haven't Bessemer working with people
on the wii u and 3ds doesn't have a good online.

Tho the community idea could be expanded.


----------



## The Milkman (May 27, 2012)

Honestly, anyone who's upset about the name is a dumbass. Not because its stupid first of all to be upset and not want to buy a console over its name, but because in the WiiU thread about changing the name, 60% of posts were penis jokes. If some stupid fratboy can tell that his PS3 games wont work on his PS2, but not the fact that the WiiU is a new console or some suburban house/soccer mom cant look up a little info before she makes a 300(+) purchase so she knows its not a god damn controller for the Wii, then that's her problem.
Let Nintendo worry about how they are going to sell the console.


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2012)

xist said:


> Ensue IMMENSE marketing campaign so that people are actually aware it's a totally different console and not the Wii+ (and Nintendo are amazing at advertising, far better than the craptacular Sony). Soon enough the logo won't really matter, although it is a pretty poor choice for a NEW console.


I don't think so.  Nintendo's been pretty shitty about letting consumers know about different things lately.  Look at the confusion from the 3DS at launch, people not realizing it's a new system... Nintendo obviously didn't learn from that, keeping the Wii U name as it is for the brand recognition and again ignoring the obvious confusion that it'll cause many consumers.

I mean the original Wii's been out for over 5 years, and the "gamer" base has grown largely since then.  For many consumers the current generation of consoles and handhelds is all they've seen, which is partially the issue when the 3DS came out.  The concept of a new handheld that plays new games was foreign to people, and having a name directly based off of the old one with a minor change (when there were already known hardware revisions across the board) simply didn't do enough to get the concept of "NEW SHIT" into people's heads.

As posted... 





Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> (also numbers are easier to differentiate different products with than letters. Typically letters are used for model revisions)


This.  People are used to things like "DS Lite" and "360 Slim" and "PSP Slim" and "PSP brite", something like "Wii U" doesn't give the same impression as going from "Playstation 2" to "Playstation 3".

Unless Nintendo does a fantastic job in their commercials of pointing out this is a new system, it's likely going to have the same sort of launch as the 3DS; one that confuses and disinterests the average consumer.  Nintendo's decision to keep the name shows they don't think it's a problem though.

However, the people who are claiming the name/logo is going to affect their own purchase choice even though they're aware of what it is?  Grasp at more straws, why don't you.  If you won't want to buy the system, don't buy the system.  You don't have to sniff out whatever reasons you can to try to justify it, it's your own damn choice.

EDIT: Capitalization and grammar.


----------



## Gahars (May 27, 2012)

xist said:


> Ensue IMMENSE marketing campaign so that people are actually aware it's a totally different console and not the Wii+ (and Nintendo are amazing at advertising, far better than the craptacular Sony).



You were saying?

Anyway, I think the Kung Pow jokes have already been made enough times already. I think this name is a mistake, but Nintendo has probably figured that promoting the system under a new one wouldn't be worth the effort or a strong show of confidence.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 27, 2012)

I find it ironic that the codename for pretty much every console nintendo has ever made is better than the final title.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I find it ironic that the codename for pretty much every console nintendo has ever made is better than the final title.


Further irony ensues when the Dolphin emulator may actually end up being better than the authentic Gamecube, and then the Wii also.
It'll take work though, still a lot of kinks to work out.

Dolphin being the codename for the Gamecube.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 27, 2012)

Nintendo likes to be a bit out of the norm when it comes to some things. I am sure if they wouldn't get sued by Apple, they would call it iWii or something.


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Nintendo likes to be a bit out of the norm when it comes to some things. I am sure if they wouldn't get sued by Apple, they would call it iWii or something.


I think wii u is better....


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 27, 2012)

And then my mother will be confused and buy my brother a Wii instead because she thought he said "Can you get me the Wii, you?" Then she'll refuse to return the Wii and get him a Wii U because the two consoles look similar enough that to her they're probably the same except one is an upgrade, like with the Xbox 360 and the Xbox 360 Slim.


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2012)

1) We didn't even know how the final console will look like. It really doesn't really look
like the wii as it is now. 

2) If she gets that easily confuse and does no research then maybe she should stop
buying consoles.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 27, 2012)

I think it is perfectly legitimate to dislike the name.  I don't care if the name confuses some consumers out of buying; it will probably equally confuse consumers into buying it.  I always thought "Wii" was a horrible name, and as a Nintendo fan I wanted to get that ugly taste out of my mouth.  I don't see myself owning this as Nintendo officially stated that it will NOT have a 3D option.  So much for being at least ON PAR with PS3/360. 


"Reggie Fils-Aime commented in a CNN article and claimed that Nintendo's next home console would not likely feature stereoscopic 3D, based on the 3D technology Nintendo had experimented with."


----------



## Eerpow (May 27, 2012)

Rydian said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Ensue IMMENSE marketing campaign so that people are actually aware it's a totally different console and not the Wii+ (and Nintendo are amazing at advertising, far better than the craptacular Sony). Soon enough the logo won't really matter, although it is a pretty poor choice for a NEW console.
> ...



What I think ultimately lead to this decision is the the amount of 3DS units sold lately, Nintendo has realized that sales due to brand recognition is greater than the potential loss you get by confusing the mainstream consumers.

I remember reading a comment Iwata made about this stating that they aim for changing the _brand reputation_ rather than the _brand_ itself, a hard but achievable task that in the end could result in bigger profits. In the same article he further mentions that they are aiming at the core market since it's more reliable than the casual one.

What I think he's trying to say is that Nintendo will, with some time on the market, be able to cater to the core audience with the Wii U name and at the same time get sales boosts for keeping the widely recognizable Wii brand.
He seems pretty confident about this despite how he personally thinks that the Wii failed to be the "everyone" system he wanted, admitting that many Nintendo gamers usually have other systems at home too in order to meet their gaming "needs" and "standards". Hopefully he delivers what he has promised and corrects the errors they've made with the Wii, like hardware and online for example.
Nintendo really needs to prove themselves this E3 in order to succeed with hardware sales this holiday.


----------



## uribemaster (May 27, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I think it is perfectly legitimate to dislike the name.  I don't care if the name confuses some consumers out of buying; it will probably equally confuse consumers into buying it.  I always thought "Wii" was a horrible name, and as a Nintendo fan I wanted to get that ugly taste out of my mouth.  I don't see myself owning this as Nintendo officially stated that it will NOT have a 3D option.  So much for being at least ON PAR with PS3/360.
> 
> 
> "Reggie Fils-Aime commented in a CNN article and claimed that Nintendo's next home console would not likely feature stereoscopic 3D, based on the 3D technology Nintendo had experimented with."


How Does not having 3D make the WiiU worse than the ps360?


----------



## yuyuyup (May 27, 2012)

uribemaster said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is perfectly legitimate to dislike the name.  I don't care if the name confuses some consumers out of buying; it will probably equally confuse consumers into buying it.  I always thought "Wii" was a horrible name, and as a Nintendo fan I wanted to get that ugly taste out of my mouth.  I don't see myself owning this as Nintendo officially stated that it will NOT have a 3D option.  So much for being at least ON PAR with PS3/360.
> ...


Because ps360 does 3d.


----------



## Eerpow (May 27, 2012)

uribemaster said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is perfectly legitimate to dislike the name.  I don't care if the name confuses some consumers out of buying; it will probably equally confuse consumers into buying it.  I always thought "Wii" was a horrible name, and as a Nintendo fan I wanted to get that ugly taste out of my mouth.  I don't see myself owning this as Nintendo officially stated that it will NOT have a 3D option.  So much for being at least ON PAR with PS3/360.
> ...


Iwata has already confirmed that the Wii U will be 3DTV compatible in order to be future proof.

"If you are going to connect Wii U with a home TV capable of displaying 3D images, technologically, yes, it is going to be possible, but that's not the area we are focusing on,"
Reggie is probably talking about the Wii U controller screen and how stereoscopic 3D wouldn't make sense for it.


----------



## uribemaster (May 27, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> uribemaster said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...


Well yeah but i don't think that should matter because the WiiU will have other things that the ps360 doesn't have. Just because one system doesn't have something others do does not make it worse. Nintendo isn't concerned with making systems with better specs. From what i can see is that they're more concerned with revolutionizing the videogame industry.


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> "Reggie Fils-Aime commented in a CNN article and claimed that Nintendo's next home console would not likely feature stereoscopic 3D, based on the 3D technology Nintendo had experimented with."


Can I get a link?(What up with people pulling whole quotes without links) Not only does it seem like u are misreading that, I remember they
already said they would. 
It sounds like the could be talking about the 3ds- like 3d. Doesn't seem "right"
that u said u are not buying it just because it may not have 3d. Specially when u said u are buying
buying the vita despite not having 3d.


What does it being "on par" got to do with the wii u supporting 3d or not?
Well I see that what I was going to say have already been posted. Going
to post anyway.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 27, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> uribemaster said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...


Then I certainly hope that Nintendo will change their attitudes about 3D.  The 3DS is technologically capable of selling/renting feature length 3D movies, but that ain't happening any time soon (I extremely wish they would.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 27, 2012)

I guess this year it's popular to jump on the bandwagon and hate Nintendo for stupid reasons? You're all idiots.

/thread


----------



## yuyuyup (May 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > "Reggie Fils-Aime commented in a CNN article and claimed that Nintendo's next home console would not likely feature stereoscopic 3D, based on the 3D technology Nintendo had experimented with."
> ...


It seems that people are drawing the conclusion that the Wii U will not feature 3D by connecting statements from Nintendo figureheads; Hideki Konno's insistence on glasses-free 3D gaming, and Reggie saying the Wii U won't have glasses free 3D, NOT "zero 3D" as I was lead to assume.

Both quotes originate from this article: http://edition.cnn.c...5/nintendo.3ds/

"I think at Nintendo, we realize that any sort of goggle-type 3-D technology was not going to work," Konno said. "In order to make 3-D technology viable with video games, we thought we needed to have glasses-free 3-D."

"Glasses-free is a big deal," Fils-Aime said. "We've not said publicly what the next thing for us will be in the home console space, but based on what we've learned on 3-D, likely, that won't be it."

Because of this, I see tons of headlines jumping to conclusions like "Wii 2 Not Likely To Include 3D, Says Nintendo," "Nintendo: Our Next Console Likely Won't Be 3D," etc etc etc.  But I think the evidence is too ambiguous to equate "no glasses 3d" to "no 3d at all."

I said I would buy a Vita when it gets hacked, and I would rather have a Vita than a non 3D home console.  But if the Wii U does end up with great 3D support, that would certainly be a consideration.  BUT just because it technically can have such support doesn't mean it will get it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> The thing that bothers me about the name has already been stated. It's a matter of the console having to fight for its identity. To this day i still hear many ppl referring to the 3DS as the 3D-DS.
> Ppl don't realize this isn't just a ds or dsi in 3D. It has to be explained that it is more powerful and blah blah. Some still don't get it and ask "So will Mario 3D land work in my kids Dsi?"
> Same is going to happen for the WiiU. "So, i have a Wii, that means this WiiU game will work on it right? I mean all they did was add a U to the name." Or even better, "I already have a Wii, so can i just buy that controller to play WiiU games?"
> The brand idiocy is tiring, but what ya gonna do? :::shrugs:::


The Wii (like most home-consoles) didn't get significant revisions so that won't be a problem. The issue with the 3DS was that Nintendo had already released a DS, DS Lite, DSi and DSi XL before so consumers just thought it was another DS.


----------



## Centrix (May 28, 2012)

What I think will happen is Nintendo is going to leave the name alone until E3 since they are re-unvealing the system. It makes sense well to me anyways! lol


----------



## KingVamp (May 28, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Big post


I imagine they aren't using the 3d tech for the 3ds on the controller because it would
drive the cost even higher, wii u has more flexibility and movement than the 3ds.
Adding multiple view would be even higher. Since it a bigger screen,  it may have more limits
on it 3d and the touch would probably just get in the way.

Anyway I'm done with off-topuc here.


Centrix said:


> What I think will happen is Nintendo is going to leave the name alone until E3 since they are re-unvealing the system. It makes sense well to me anyways! lol


And then (!) ... name it the wii u again.  Lol

Seriously,  I didn't think they are changing it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 28, 2012)

The name is not a problem. People are over-exaggerating the possibility of mass confusion, and those that pursue that mindset are the ones trying to create it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > Big post
> ...



Why not? They did it with the Wii. Everybody thought it was the Revolution, they trademarked some sites and everything, then bam, it was called Wii.


----------



## xist (May 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I don't think so.  Nintendo's been pretty shitty about letting consumers know about different things lately.  Look at the confusion from the 3DS at launch, people not realizing it's a new system... Nintendo obviously didn't learn from that, keeping the Wii U name as it is for the brand recognition and again ignoring the obvious confusion that it'll cause many consumers.



Admittedly that was true for the 3DS launch, and i don't know about the US, but over here we're swamped with 3DS ads now (though strangely they weren't at around launch, although that's possibly down to the atrocious games drought). It may still suffer from the "DS in 3D" confusion, but it's being marked so heavily as the *3*DS that the DS name is all but forgotten. Chuck in what you can actually purchase in shops and i'd say at this point the confusion is minimal. If Nintendo aren't stupid they'll have learnt some valuable lessons from the 3DS

I'm far from impressed by the Wii U, and have zero interest in it, but i can't see it failing the way some people seem to think it will unless it's got a really idiotic pricetag.


Gahars said:


> You were saying?



That proves my point to the nth degree.....awful advertising campaigns (Butler and Marcus) which only a handful of people who weren't already gamers saw, and those who did wouldn't be compelled to buy anything or remember anything from the ad. The Vita campaign is another disaster, and the Xperia campaign is just facepalm stupid and illustrates a total lack of awareness of who they're marketing the phone towards.

Nintendo just needs a few musical tones and you know it's one of their products....


----------



## Hielkenator (May 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...



...Next you're gonna talk about "project reality" and "Dolphin" right?
EVERYBODY knows they were dev names. They were widely noted in every magazine around the globe.
I do not foresee any problems with it's name, it's crystal clear.Its different enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2012)

xist said:


> That proves my point to the nth degree.....awful advertising campaigns (Butler and Marcus) which only a handful of people who weren't already gamers saw, and those who did wouldn't be compelled to buy anything or remember anything from the ad. The Vita campaign is another disaster, and the Xperia campaign is just facepalm stupid and illustrates a total lack of awareness of who they're marketing the phone towards.
> 
> Nintendo just needs a few musical tones and you know it's one of their products....



Have you seen Nintendo's ads? It's either kids and families playing a game together or a bunch of bros going "LOL I BET I CAN BEAT YOU IN MARIO KART". At least Sony ads are funny and the Kevin Butler character is a nice joke. And they actually advertise it. How many Nintendo ads have just been "watch a famous person play a game". Robin Williams with Ocarina of Time 3D, Seth Green with Dragon Quest IX. Oh, and Sony also did this ad.

[yt]mdWkKKSckNk[/yt]

Advertises everything Sony. From little easter eggs here and there to showing off tons of notable franchises on the Playstation, it's one of the higher quality and more entertaining ads.

And don't even get me started on Nintendo's "trying to appeal to hardcore gamers" campaign with the 3DS. Just a couple of bros going "LET'S TALK ABOUT THE ESHOP AND WATCH 3D VIDEOS!" They really have no fucking clue who they're catering to there.


----------



## Forstride (May 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> -snip-


You think the Kevin Butler commercials are actually funny?  Are you kidding me?

Nintendo is great at marketing.  They get to the point and directly advertise their product, without acting like assholes (In the case of Kevin Butler), or missing the whole point of the advertisement completely (Like a lot of companies do, with some stupid plot that isn't related to the product at all).

Also:



Forgot about that, huh?


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

I think its safe to say, this thread can now be appropriately described as pathetic.


----------



## xist (May 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Have you seen Nintendo's ads? It's either kids and families playing a game together or a bunch of bros going "LOL I BET I CAN BEAT YOU IN MARIO KART". At least Sony ads are funny and the Kevin Butler character is a nice joke. And they actually advertise it. How many Nintendo ads have just been "watch a famous person play a game". Robin Williams with Ocarina of Time 3D, Seth Green with Dragon Quest IX. Oh, and Sony also did this ad.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Advertises everything Sony. From little easter eggs here and there to showing off tons of notable franchises on the Playstation, it's one of the higher quality and more entertaining ads.



The point is that Nintendo saturate TV with adverts which have gameplay shots and people having fun.....the end result of which is that when the average person who's not really a gamer goes out for a console it's that imprint that Nintendo have made that comes to the fore. The Sony ad is for gamers really, and it'd hardly change the mind of anyone who doesn't really recognise the characters involved. Sony need to advertise to sell, not advertise to pat themselves on the back or make gamers go "Oh Sony....you guy's!"

To reiterate i'm so far away from being a fan of the 3DS and Wii U it's not funny (the former from owning one the latter from being totally unimpressed/uninspired) but based purely on advertising skills Nintendo could sell lead as gold and have people out in droves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2012)

xist said:


> The point is that Nintendo saturate TV with adverts which have gameplay shots and people having fun.....the end result of which is that when the average person who's not really a gamer goes out for a console it's that imprint that Nintendo have made that comes to the fore. The Sony ad is for gamers really, and it'd hardly change the mind of anyone who doesn't really recognise the characters involved. Sony need to advertise to sell, not advertise to pat themselves on the back or make gamers go "Oh Sony....you guy's!"



Okay, here's an example of a Kevin Butler ad for a more "wide appeal" game:

[yt]n1VCUF2xqKk[/yt]

It has humor, it's silly, but it lists a lot of features of the game and shows off some gameplay footage.

Or this one:

[yt]EinxqwJCK8o[/yt]

They advertise the games and their humor. Also "back patting"  is just a less flattering way of saying "advertising the good aspects of their game". What makes a Sony ad where they say "The Playstation 3 is so awesome it can do this, this, and that!" counted as "back patting" and a Nintendo ad where they go "The 3DS is so awesome it can do this, this, and that" counted as "advertising to sell"?


----------



## chris888222 (May 28, 2012)

This thread is going off topic.

Stick with the topic guys.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> This thread is going off topic.
> 
> Stick with the topic guys.



The Wii U logo is so kawaii. In fact me made go super desu.


----------



## DJPlace (May 28, 2012)

the U looks on the wii U looks like a nose instead of a U


----------



## Hielkenator (May 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > That proves my point to the nth degree.....awful advertising campaigns (Butler and Marcus) which only a handful of people who weren't already gamers saw, and those who did wouldn't be compelled to buy anything or remember anything from the ad. The Vita campaign is another disaster, and the Xperia campaign is just facepalm stupid and illustrates a total lack of awareness of who they're marketing the phone towards.
> ...


At least nintedo does'nt cover up a bad game in big money advertisement.
Feels a lot more sincere imo...


----------



## Hielkenator (May 28, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...


----------



## shadow theory (May 28, 2012)

I think it's an interesting choice. Microsoft when developing the successor to the Xbox faces a problem. Did they want to release the Xbox 2 when the Playstation 3 would be coming out? They worried that consumers would get confused, and think that the Playstation 3 was a newer generation than the Xbox, hence the jump to the Xbox 360 just to have that "three" image. Branding is important--they don't spend money on focus testing for nothing.

I think the message the Wii U needs to send isn't necessarily that it's this brand new awesome thing. Nintendo always makes something that has an interesting idea at it's core, but it's gotta try to say "hey we're nintendo games". A lot of times it seems they design systems with only themselves in mind so you get a handful of awesome games from them and poor to terrible support elsewhere. For some of us gamers that have been around awhile (I'm 26) we've played the big Nintendo mascots a ton and it's harder to keep justifying another purchase just to get one more generation of those games. If they could show that you could get that plus more AAA non-nintendo titles, then I think it would sell a lot more people. That's what made the Super Nintendo such a great console.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 28, 2012)

shadow theory said:


> I think it's an interesting choice. Microsoft when developing the successor to the Xbox faces a problem. Did they want to release the Xbox 2 when the Playstation 3 would be coming out? They worried that consumers would get confused, and think that the Playstation 3 was a newer generation than the Xbox, hence the jump to the Xbox 360 just to have that "three" image. Branding is important--they don't spend money on focus testing for nothing.
> 
> I think the message the Wii U needs to send isn't necessarily that it's this brand new awesome thing. Nintendo always makes something that has an interesting idea at it's core, but it's gotta try to say "hey we're nintendo games". A lot of times it seems they design systems with only themselves in mind so you get a handful of awesome games from them and poor to terrible support elsewhere. For some of us gamers that have been around awhile (I'm 26) we've played the big Nintendo mascots a ton and it's harder to keep justifying another purchase just to get one more generation of those games. If they could show that you could get that plus more AAA non-nintendo titles, then I think it would sell a lot more people. That's what made the Super Nintendo such a great console.



your sire have articulated exactly whats been bothering me about Nintendo for some time now, it seems that Nintendo literally pays more attention to its first party titles than 3d party devs, it doesn't help that the Wii was under powered for a lot of this generations 3rd party games.


----------



## Rydian (May 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Admittedly that was true for the 3DS launch, and i don't know about the US, but over here we're swamped with 3DS ads now (though strangely they weren't at around launch, although that's possibly down to the atrocious games drought). It may still suffer from the "DS in 3D" confusion, but it's being marked so heavily as the *3*DS that the DS name is all but forgotten. Chuck in what you can actually purchase in shops and i'd say at this point the confusion is minimal. If Nintendo aren't stupid they'll have learnt some valuable lessons from the 3DS


Such is the case now, but the 3DS is over a year old now.  It took them too long to realize the confusion being caused.

I expect a 3DS-like launch for the Wii U for the same reasons.  By using the same sort of name, Nintendo apparently doesn't think it's an issue and will likely take a while to do the same sort of thing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Admittedly that was true for the 3DS launch, and i don't know about the US, but over here we're swamped with 3DS ads now (though strangely they weren't at around launch, although that's possibly down to the atrocious games drought). It may still suffer from the "DS in 3D" confusion, but it's being marked so heavily as the *3*DS that the DS name is all but forgotten. Chuck in what you can actually purchase in shops and i'd say at this point the confusion is minimal. If Nintendo aren't stupid they'll have learnt some valuable lessons from the 3DS
> ...


It won't be an issue because consoles don't get revisions. Nobody was confused by the PS2 or the PS3 despite them having rather similar names. The only reason the 3DS was confusing was because we got already got a DS, DS Lite, DSi and DSi XL. I think Nintendo did well in naming it the Wii U considering the immense power the Wii brand has.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...



That is an amazing commercial, I love it. Also the KB ads are funny. Well, the older ones, the newer ones are kinda eh. But I still get a chuckle out of them.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Have you seen Nintendo's ads? It's either kids and families playing a game together or a bunch of bros going "LOL I BET I CAN BEAT YOU IN MARIO KART". At least Sony ads are funny and the Kevin Butler character is a nice joke. And they actually advertise it. How many Nintendo ads have just been "watch a famous person play a game". Robin Williams with Ocarina of Time 3D, Seth Green with Dragon Quest IX. Oh, and Sony also did this ad.
> 
> mdWkKKSckNk
> 
> ...


And Sony's ads are much better?

They're the ones who gave us this in an attempt to appeal to the _ghetto dudebro_ market with the PSP.



This ridiculous viral ad campaign,



Some other dumb ads.

Their Vita ads do a _"great"_ job at illustrating why you should get the system.


Sony has one of the absolute worst ad agencies. At least Nintendo's ads cut to the chase and actually sell the product.

*Perfect example:*


Nintendo's ads are much better than Sony's at actually selling the product.


----------

